# Forum Suggestion



## DetlevCM (Jul 30, 2010)

A suggestion to the Admin - it is possible that users remove their own posts (at least the button is there) - I suggest that should be removed - that's done on all forums I know.

It keeps people from adding something - potentially insulting - and then removing it without a trace.
If there is just the editing function at least an empty post remains.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, I do agree with that, however, if someone is not following the rules, I would like people to report him so I can delete him or give him a warning. I do agree that you should to deleting posts, idk about editing.


----------



## L-Fletcher (Oct 15, 2010)

Surely editing should be prioritised over deleting one's own posts? 

That way, at the least, someone can edit their own post and insert text asking for the deletion of the post.


----------

